# Ideas (HBO go, smart recording)



## motech (Jun 9, 2011)

- add HBO GO
- allow users to disable the channel lineup change pop ups
- smart tuner recording
--- if I have 4 tivo premiers I should be able to just say record this show and it records it on whatever tuner is available 
--- show me all my recording from all tivos in one group 
--- basically make it a mesh network of tuners and recordings 
- add more commercial based recording options (commercial for new show - allow us to record show from commercial)
- no ads. We pay a lot of money. I don't want to buy bounty.
- more two way feedback from tivos for control systems (mainly guide data)
- better overlap protection - record the entire show!! Don't clip the last 2 minutes.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

motech said:


> - add HBO GO
> - allow users to disable the channel lineup change pop ups
> - smart tuner recording
> --- if I have 4 tivo premiers I should be able to just say record this show and it records it on whatever tuner is available
> ...


Would love to see HBOGo.

Regarding smart tuner recording, unified program list, etc. I think TiVo is moving to a gateway model with one 6-tuner unit with satellite thin-clients. I expect that this new architecture makes this feature less useful for the majority of clients. I expect we will never see it.

I would like more personalization options for multi-person households.

The ads don't really bother me that much. I would like them to be more personalized as well.

Agree completely on the overlap protection.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

motech said:


> - add HBO GO
> - allow users to disable the channel lineup change pop ups
> - smart tuner recording
> --- if I have 4 tivo premiers I should be able to just say record this show and it records it on whatever tuner is available
> ...


how about all the apps for channels that have one, so that would free up recording space for channels that do not have apps.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I agree that HBOGo would be great. I'm hoping that with the speed increase of the Mini and, presumably the new units coming in the fall, that it will entice developers to release apps for the TiVo playform.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

motech said:


> - add more commercial based recording options (commercial for new show - allow us to record show from commercial)


This exists now, but only when the advertiser explicitly arranges for it, which is rarely.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> This exists now, but only when the advertiser explicitly arranges for it, which is rarely.


Did they ever update that system for HD? The original system embedded data in the VBI portion of an analog broadcast. HD channels don't have VBI so the data would have to be included as a private stream in the TS. Not really more difficult, but different. I can't recall seeing one of these used on a HD station ever. But my memory isn't that great.


----------



## zeylan (Aug 1, 2004)

Is HBO GO on the feature roadmap?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

zeylan said:


> Is HBO GO on the feature roadmap?


They ask about HBO Go on nearly every TiVo Advisors Panel Survey, so at least they are looking at it.


----------

